# Anyone Going to Elgin Show and Shine?



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

Just sent off my entry form for the Tuscan to attend and was just wondering if anyone else from here was attending or wanting to attend. I have application forms on email if anyone fancies it. Its the first weekend in June, info on the following fb page.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Elgin-Show-n-Shine/220169182478


----------



## Steve220 (May 11, 2010)

I've been summoned to attend. Dan, you should have TVR company! A mate of mine is bringing his sagaris


----------



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah i know, the Club email went around the other night, what Sagaris is it your mate has?


----------



## joe93 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll be there in my civic  think there's a load coming from the scottishscoobies forum aswell. 

Never knew there was folk from elgin on here


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

i'll be there aye


----------



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

joe93 said:


> I'll be there in my civic  think there's a load coming from the scottishscoobies forum aswell.
> 
> Never knew there was folk from elgin on here


Nae quite elgin, am from fochabers dinna confuse the two haha


----------



## N2eav (Sep 30, 2011)

hi djdan could you forward me the entry forms please


----------



## Steve220 (May 11, 2010)

djdan said:


> Yeah i know, the Club email went around the other night, what Sagaris is it your mate has?


Silver speed 6 i think i remember saying


----------



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

N2eav said:


> hi djdan could you forward me the entry forms please


pm me ur email addy loon


----------



## Steve220 (May 11, 2010)

Anymore uptake from this? I've got my form in and the car is in the bodyshop and booked into AMDetails for a once over after


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I was gonna enter but decided not to. I look forward to it though!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Get entering Alan


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

There's no point Aaron.

My car is silver, if I did a 3 stage machine polish on it it wouldn't be as shiny as a black car that's had a coat of SRP. The paint on the alloys is beyond ****ed. It's covered in red overspray from when someone pikely painted the brakes. It's totally standard and it's just a corsa.

I'm prepping my pals blue Civic for it, that'll do..


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> There's no point Aaron.
> 
> My car is silver, if I did a 3 stage machine polish on it it wouldn't be as shiny as a black car that's had a coat of SRP. The paint on the alloys is beyond ****ed. It's covered in red overspray from when someone pikely painted the brakes. It's totally standard and it's just a corsa.
> 
> I'm prepping my pals blue Civic for it, that'll do..


aaah chin up man.
Think that's part of the reason I wouldn't have another silver car.
I had a reflex-silver lupo gti before i got my torando-red one i have now :thumb:
had it for 3 months lol


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

djdan said:


> Nae quite elgin, am from fochabers dinna confuse the two haha


Yes don't confuse Royal Fochabers with Elgin :lol: Even the ice cream is far more expensive £1.50 a scoup:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

:lol: derek


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> :lol: derek


When is this on Alan as i have cotter meeting up next Sunday to go to the Broch Vintage Rally is he is going


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

June 3rd i believe


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> June 3rd i believe


Well no good for me as will be down in the Broch and will miss this well preped Honda:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Gutted, what you got on?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Gutted, what you got on?


The Broch vintage Rally has some very nice motors and a few clubs attend, are you heading up with the Buckie Massive Crew:thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> The Broch vintage Rally has some very nice motors and a few clubs attend, are you heading up with the Buckie Massive Crew:thumb:


See u there Derek


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Ahh right I thought you said your rally was this sunday.

Ethan you at any tractor shows this year? :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

EthanCrawford said:


> See u there Derek


Ethan are you displaying if not pop in past for a visit planning to meet Cotter


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

might pop along as i have a few cars to do for the show :buffer:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> Ahh right I thought you said your rally was this sunday.
> 
> Ethan you at any tractor shows this year? :lol:


Was at ba stores working weekend this past weekend will post some pics up 



Derekh929 said:


> Ethan are you displaying if not pop in past for a visit planning to meet Cotter


No but my mates dad is taking his engines. yeah sounds good man pm me sokme details


----------



## D2. (Mar 1, 2008)

Won some lovely prizes at this show last year courtesy of Alan  made up for the mess of tree sap all over my car 
Always a good event...see you all there 

Steve.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Well well. Look forward to criticising everyones paint tomorrow.


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> Well well. Look forward to criticising everyones paint tomorrow.


:lol::lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well how was it


----------



## Steve220 (May 11, 2010)

I'm sunburnt... and a random bald man had a go at me for launching the car as i left.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well i see it has improved on last year


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Great turnout and a few pals of mine won awards which was nice 

Steve your car was looking real bonny. Spotted it straightaway.


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

Was a good turnout . Star of the show was for me was a Black Chevy V8 Pick up Truck , was behind it on the way home and it had a fair turn of speed as well. Djdans TVR was looking good and the TVR next to it was an absolute cracker as well. Did nt really get as much time as I would have liked to look at the cars as my youngest 4 yr old grandson was in all out brat mode at the time :lol::lol:


----------



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

Was a good day if a little cold at times! I did feel
Sorry for the v12 in that lambo being ragged from cold every five mins


----------



## Steve220 (May 11, 2010)

Did anyone upload any photos of the event?


----------



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

There seemed to be loads of people taking pics but i havent seen many


----------



## _Jaf (May 8, 2012)

I got an award  Alan was with me for it, heaps of really nice cars attended. Ace day overall


----------



## Zonta (Jun 6, 2012)

djdan said:


> Was a good day if a little cold at times! I did feel
> Sorry for the v12 in that lambo being ragged from cold every five mins


That Lamborghini broke down on it's way home,I wonder why :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Guys i was expecting lot's of pics of nice cars at the show , did you all head to the pub or was your batteries flat


----------



## Steve220 (May 11, 2010)

I got loads, but mainly of evo's and my car as its up for sale


----------



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

Zonta said:


> That Lamborghini broke down on it's way home,I wonder why :lol:
> Lamborghini Murcielago Engine Note. - YouTube


Hahaha thats made my morning! I didnaa start the tuscan atoll, not because it needs a very carefull warm up sequence but because am grippit!


----------

